# Tire Size 2001 Pathfinder



## Caveman42 (Feb 13, 2007)

I need to put new tires on a 2001 Pathfinder, stock,no lift.
Would like to go a little taller. How big can I go before there are issues.
Thanks Heaps


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I know it's tempting, I considered going larger last time I neeeded tires. Even slightly larger tires will lower your gas mileage and throw your speedometer off. I'd stick with the stock size unless you're a serious off roader.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

must...not...channel....88Pathfinder......and tell you....to USE SEARCH FUNCTION.


265/75 max.


----------

